# Constantly eating grass



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Consider what you would like her to do 'instead'! Could try luring her away from the grass with a treat, and then toss it a little ways for her to 'find it' in the grass. (She may need a little help to 'find it' to start with, but she will quickly learn to use her nose.) Could try taking a few toys out with you, long ones that you can pull across the grass, or small ones you can toss gently for her to chase to give her something to do before she starts focusing on the grass (which, I am sure she perceives as a wonderful toy). 

What happens when we constantly say 'no' and take things from them, especially if we are not taking the time to 'trade',(even for a piece of kibble) is those things become more 'valuable' to them, so we need to try to find ways to change their behavior to something (we find) more appropriate for them to do and work on teaching 'Trade' as well.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Charliethree said:


> Consider what you would like her to do 'instead'! Could try luring her away from the grass with a treat, and then toss it a little ways for her to 'find it' in the grass. (She may need a little help to 'find it' to start with, but she will quickly learn to use her nose.) Could try taking a few toys out with you, long ones that you can pull across the grass, or small ones you can toss gently for her to chase to give her something to do before she starts focusing on the grass (which, I am sure she perceives as a wonderful toy).
> 
> 
> 
> What happens when we constantly say 'no' and take things from them, especially if we are not taking the time to 'trade',(even for a piece of kibble) is those things become more 'valuable' to them, so we need to try to find ways to change their behavior to something (we find) more appropriate for them to do and work on teaching 'Trade' as well.




Awesome advice !! Thank u so much[emoji175][emoji1360]


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Piper_the_goldenpuppy (Aug 26, 2016)

Does she know "leave it" yet? I'd start teaching her "leave it" and also "drop it." It will take her a bit of time to be able to leave something really tempting, but can help. 

Piper loved to do this! She still likes to try to be a lawnmower when we come across bits of long grass here and there during our walks. When she was a puppy she would make divots in the grass, but literally try to would EAT mud. 

Charlietree has given some excellent advice as usual! Being outside is interesting for a puppy, and they will totally create their own fun if left to their own devices. I'd focus on keeping her distracted while she's outside--bring toys to play with, redirect her energy when she decides to start pulling up grass with toys or a play session with you.


----------



## Zeke1 (Nov 20, 2015)

Piper_the_goldenpuppy said:


> Does she know "leave it" yet? I'd start teaching her "leave it" and also "drop it." It will take her a bit of time to be able to leave something really tempting, but can help.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Yes she knows leave it— but she doesn’t listen with the grass - sometimes she eats it n sometimes not -she still is hard to get up and about when I say “come” when she’s into the grass and sometimes hv to pick her up and say “up” but she plops down again just lovin the wet cool grass- dont want to keep yanking the leash - so frustrating- but I don’t want her to pick up on my emotions [emoji34] 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

